# Good food but still belching and....



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Some dogs are just gassy.

My girl Suri who just tuned 4 has more gas than any dog I've seen. She has been on kibble before and now Raw for over 2 + years and the gas has not changed. 

On average Suri probably farts 3-4 times a day. They rarely smell but you can hear them from across the room and the noise can last several seconds. A little GasX might help if it seems to bother the dog but again some are just gassy.

Mine are not big belchers. Anytime mine have gotten the burps was after drinking fast or a mild upset stomach.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

That's a standard poodle. Both my dogs are burpy and farty, doesn't matter what food they're on.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

We need a like button for this Farty discussion. If I got a dollar for every like, I would be a very rich woman.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I hadn't heard of IBD in poodles until just recently. I read about a standard poodle in Florida who was being treated with Chinese herbs and Traditional Chinese Veterinary Medicine.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

All of my dogs burp/fart to some degree, especially after eating and when they are nervous...I guess I assumed it was normal! Are they fast eaters? I find that my slower eaters are definitely less belch-y after eating,mainly cause they aren't swallowing so much air. My Sam especially tends to eat too fast, I swear she never chews, just keeps on sucking it down! I should probably put a tennis ball or a rock in her bowl so she's forced to slow down, but since she doesn't have a real deep chest and she eats right before bedtime, (pretty much goes right to sleep afterwards.) I'm not too concerned.


----------

